# UAE spouse sponsorship visa deposit refund



## RoadRunnerr (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
We are leaving dubai in couple of weeks and my employer has cancelled my visa. I am the sponsor for hubby's visa. AT the time of obtaining the visa, we were asked to pay a deposit of 5000 AED. Does anyone know the process to get it back?

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

RoadRunnerr said:


> Hi guys,
> We are leaving dubai in couple of weeks and my employer has cancelled my visa. I am the sponsor for hubby's visa. AT the time of obtaining the visa, we were asked to pay a deposit of 5000 AED. Does anyone know the process to get it back?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

You will get all the details of refunding from Tasheel centre. Try calling them or better visit them. Just check what all documents are required by them and i guess the amount will directly be transferred to your bank account.


----------



## RoadRunnerr (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks. It was a simple process at AMER


----------



## Ambarin (Jun 6, 2021)

RoadRunnerr said:


> Thanks. It was a simple process at AMER


Hey can you please let us know the process? We are also leaving the country, but Amer is telling to go to Dubai immigration center and they are telling to go to Amer. Please help!


----------

